# TiVO IR Control of a JVC HD921



## technosabreur (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a JVC HD921 Dish Network Receivers that I have hooked up to my Series 2 TiVo. I want to get my TiVo to record SD broadcasts from the 921 so that I can use TiVo ToGo and transfer the recordings to my laptop to watch when I travel. I cannot seem to get my TiVo to change channels with the 921. As I understand it the 921 does not support the IR control that the TiVo requires. Does anyone know of any workarounds that would allow my TiVo to change channels on the 921?

Additionally, it is feasible for the 921 to output both HD and SD or can you only get one or the other (so that I do not have to manually toggle the 921 for my TiVo to receive SD output that it would understand).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk, technosabreur! :hi:

I don't have any idea about your first question, but the 921 cannot output HD and SD at the same time. You can get it into safe mode which will output 480p via component or DVI and 480i via the other outputs simultaneously, though, by pressing and holding the Output front panel button for a few seconds.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

The 921 will accept IR commands. You may be confusing it with the remote's only sending RF.
-Ken


----------



## technosabreur (Aug 1, 2005)

If the 921 accepts IR commands, do you know if the commands are identical to any other DISH receiver IT commands - if so whoch other DISH models? Have tried learning these commands with my TiVo remote in learning mode and have not had any success.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ah...the IR commands that the 921 accepts are identical to all other dish receiver IR commands, except for the original Dishplayer. Sounds like you need to have your 921 set to remote address 1.


----------



## lpickup (Jul 12, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Ah...the IR commands that the 921 accepts are identical to all other dish receiver IR commands, except for the original Dishplayer. Sounds like you need to have your 921 set to remote address 1.


Actually I've had a bit of an issue with some of the buttons on a 3rd party remote I had all set up for my 501. Most of the buttons work properly, but a few don't: skip back and skip forward, for example. I originally programmed the remote manually using direct code entry (I discovered the codes by trial & error), so perhaps I just accidentally got an alias of those functions.

Having said that, my original 501 remote seems to control the 921 just fine (via IR).

Back to the original question, I am wondering if there might be an issue with having to input leading 0's? I know for single digit channel numbers I used to have to type at least two leading 0's. I'm not sure if that's still the case or not (I know it currently works with only one leading 0).

...Lance


----------



## technosabreur (Aug 1, 2005)

Can you elaborate on how one does this:-

Sounds like you need to have your 921 set to remote address 1


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Pull up system information screen. Note what remote address it's currently set to.

Press and hold the SAT button at the top of the remote until red lights blink.
Enter 01 on the remote number pad.
Press # key.
Wait for the red lights on the remote to stop blinking.
Pres REC key.
You should see the sysinfo screen change to 01 for the remote address.


----------



## technosabreur (Aug 1, 2005)

What does changing the remote address to 01 do re: enabling IR (I thought it was just a feature to find a channel that was free of interference from other remotes)?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If your Tivo uses an IR blaster to control the dish receiver, it probably only uses the address 1 IR codes. That's all.


----------

